# Minimum Egress Width



## Mech (Aug 19, 2010)

2006 IBC, F-2 use group.

What is the minimum egress width in a factory?

7740 sq ft @ 1 person / 100 sq ft (industrial area) = 78 people.

Table 1005.1 requires an egress width of 0.2 inch per person.

78 * 0.2 = 15.6" egress width.

In this facility, there are no hallways or corridors; just one huge building littered with equipment.

So is a width of 15.6" acceptable to meet code? Our egress will be greater than 15.6" (for practicality).  Or is the entire building a corridor since it is enclosed from the exterior?

Thanks!


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 19, 2010)

2 exits required by 1015.1 and 1019.1.  Accessible route required per 1104.3.  Exits need to be accessible per 1007.1.  See ANSI A117.1 403.5 and Table 403.5 for accessible route width requirements.


----------



## Mech (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks TJacobs,

Excess of two exits are provided.

Accessible route is not required - 1103.2.9 Equipment Spaces - entire facility is automated and only requires intervention for maintenance, repair, and monitoring.

(Attached office building is accessible.)

What is the required width of egress, in the factory, without accessibility requirements?


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

I am not sure IBC defines the minimum aisle except in Groups A, B and M.  OSHA references NFPA 101 and it requires a minimum of 22 inches in Industrial Occupancies.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Aug 19, 2010)

Would not 1008.1 require that each door provided for egress have a minimum clear width of 32"?

GPE


----------



## Mech (Aug 19, 2010)

The doors are a minimum clear width of 32".  But I was curious what the path up to the doors would be.  The client is shrinking the building so much, you need inhale, suck in any gut you may have, and hold your breath when you walk between pieces of equipment.  There is no defined path to walk from one side of the building to another.  One needs to snake around and through the equipment.  I wonder if they will need to paint a line on the floor so one can find an exit door quickly in case of an emergency.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

In addition to the required 22 inch aisles for egress, the NEC would require minimum clearances in front of any electrical equipment that would need service.


----------



## Mech (Aug 20, 2010)

OSHA 1910.36(g)(2) says an exit access must be a minimum of 28" wide.  Didn't get to NFPA yet.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

§ 1910.35 Compliance with NFPA 101–

2000, Life Safety Code.

An employer who demonstrates compliance

with the exit route provisions

of NFPA 101–2000, the Life Safety Code,

will be deemed to be in compliance

with the corresponding requirements in

§§ 1910.34, 1910.36, and 1910.37.


----------

